# Found me a nice little 637



## J_B (Jul 6, 2007)

Just sitting there screaming take me home... put some money down and will pick it up in a few days. Very nice addition to my family and person.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Nice lookin' hideout gun. What are they typically going for these days? Is the 637 .38 Spl. only or is it also .357 mag? Get cha' one of those Bahrami Hip Grips and hook it on your belt IWB and it will almost disappear. :smt033


----------



## J_B (Jul 6, 2007)

I found this one new for $399.00 with hard case. The http://www.hipgrip.com will be the next item I order for it as well. This gun is so light and nice its gonna make my .44 mag cry, because its going to become my favorite carry gun.


----------



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

hmmm, how do those grips work for you? do you know of any simmilar brand that makes the same type of grip for a ruger sp101?


----------



## J_B (Jul 6, 2007)

I don't believe I will get the hip grip as of yet, since I like the fact that I can conceal the 637 under my waist band with a tucked in shirt with my belly band right now.

But I love the lightness of the 637 and only wished I had gotten one sooner.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I carry my M-36 on a Don Hume belt slider most of the time any more. I carried J-frames in Galco IWB with a simple J-hook on it for many years and still do today sometimes. Great little guns. Good luck wit yours J_B.


----------



## Kruz (Sep 3, 2006)

Very nice!
ever since I got my .357 snubby it's all I carry now. and I will be looking for a SS model to go with my Blue one.:smt023


----------

